# Peterborough Quiz and Answers



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

This is the quiz set at the Ferry Meadows Rally.
Answers to follow in a few minutes as a reply on this post......

1. How many standard bottles of wine does a rehoboam bottle contain? 
a.	8 
b.	6 
c.	4 
2. The dessert, Pavlova, is named after what? 
a.	A town 
b.	A flower 
c.	A ballerina 
3. King Henry VIII had 8 wives - how many of them did he execute? 
a.	2 
b.	3 
c.	5 
4. A Ptarmigan is a: 
a.	14 lined poem in iambic pentameter 
b.	Bird 
c.	Stringed instrument of the middle ages 
5. In the famous sci-fi funny, Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy, the character Wowbagger the Infinately Prolonged spent his immortal life doing what: 
a.	Sleeping 
b.	Insulting everyone in the universe in alphabetical order 
c.	Finding the perfect brownie recipe 
6. What disease does the famous scientist, Stephen Hawking, suffer from? 
a.	Motor Neurone 
b.	Multiple Sclerosis 
c.	Cystic Fibrosis 
7. Which of the following stunts did the band KLF NOT pull during their career? 
a.	Firing blank machine gun rounds into the audience of the 1992 BRIT music awards ceremony 
b.	Burning one million pounds 
c.	A piece of live performance art called 'Pissing in the Wind Whilst Thinking of Bob Dylan' 
8. Cochineal is used to dye food red, what is it made from what? 
a.	A plant 
b.	A beetle 
c.	A mineral 
9. Tom Cruise is a follower of what religion? 
a.	Buddhism 
b.	Paganism 
c.	Scientology 
10. If travelling from London to Saigon by rail, how many times do you need to change trains? 
a.	12 
b.	8 
c.	6


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

And here are the answers to the above questions:

1. How many standard bottles of wine does a rehoboam bottle contain?
b - 6
2. The desert, Pavlova, is named after what?
c - A ballerina
3. King Henry VIII had 8 wives - how many of them did he execute?
a - 2
(Anne Boleyn and Kathryn Howard)
4. A Ptarmigan is a:
b - Bird
5. In the famous sci-fi funny, Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy, the character Wowbagger the Infinitely Prolonged spent his immortal life doing what:
b - Insulting everyone in the universe in alphabetical order
6. What disease does the famous scientist, Stephen Hawking, suffer from?
a - Motor Neurone
7. Which of the following stunts did the band KLF NOT pull during their career?
Trick question - KLF did all those things!
8. Cochineal is used to dye food red, what is it made from what?
b - A beetle
9. Tom Cruise is a follower of what religion?
c - Scientology
10. If traveling from London to Saigon by rail, how many times do you need to change trains?
c - 6
(Change 1 - Brussels, Belgium
Change 2 - Cologne, Germany
Change 3 - Moscow, Russia
Change 4 - Beijing, China
Change 5 - Dong Dang, Vietnam
Change 6 - Hanoi, Vietnam)


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Part two of the quiz was as follows:

Q1: Who discovered the electron?

Q2: Which is the longest bone in the human body?

Q3: At which temperature do both the Centigrade and Fahrenheit show the same reading?

Q4: Who invented the bifocal lens?

Q5: Why we do not feel pains to cut our nails?

Q6: Who invented the jet engine?

Q7: What is Mach Number?

Q8: What is the scientific name for study of handwriting?

Q9: What causes an object to look black?

Q10: Who discovered insulin?

Q11: Which element has the highest boiling point?

Q12: Why does a tennis ball bounce higher on hills than on plains?

Q13: Which planet has the biggest satellite?

Q14: How do bats manage to avoid obstacles while flying?

Q15: Which is the most common of all the metals in the earth's crust?

Q16: What is the source of caviar?

Q17: Why does an iron ball sink and not an iron ship?

Q18: What is herpetology?

Q19: What is constellation?

Q20: What is an aardvark?

Q21: From which plant is morphine obtained?

Q22: Who discovered the cause of malaria?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

And the answers to this science based quiz are as follows:

A1: Sir J J Thomson.

A2: The femur or the thigh bone.

A3: -40C equals -40F.

A4: Benjamin Franklin.

A5: Nails are not connected with cartilages or blood vessels. While cutting, therefore, the nervous system is not affected.

A6: Sir Frank Whittle of England in 1937.

A7: Ratio of speed of the body to the speed of sound under similar conditions.

A8: Graphology.

A9: When radiation falling on an object is fully absorbed, it appears black.

A10: Sir Frederick Grant Banting & J J R Macleod.

A11: Tantalum, about 6000C.

A12: The gravitational pull in the hills is less than that at plains.

A13: Saturn's seventh, known as Titan (diameter 5680 km).

A14: Bats while flying, emit a set of short squeaks which are ultrasonic waves. These, after reflection from trees and buildings reach the ear of the bats and make them judge, by hearing the echo of the ultrasonic sound, the distance and direction of the obstacle in the air.

A15: Aluminum, 8.13% of the earth's crust by weight.

A16: It is made by salting the roe of sturgeon.

A17: The weight of the iron ball is more than the water it displaces, in case of the ship, it is opposite.

A18: Study of reptiles.

A19: A cluster of fixed stars in the heaven like Great Bear, Orion.

A20: An ant-eating animal.

A21: Opium poppy.

A22: Ronald Ross.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Sharon,
Now I know how bad I really faired in the quiz, miserable, to say the least. Ha,ha.
Jock.


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jock

Quizzes are always easy when you know the answers!
I understand from everyone who got a paper copy that this was a tough one - so apologies for that, I had hoped it would be fun.
Keith is going to flog me later.
Pics to follow.

Sharon


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 96165 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Sharon

Sorry we didn't hand ours in - good job really looking at the answers 

Chris was quite correct with 'Frank Whittle' though and at least I got 'Femur'.  

Was a great idea though.....will just make sure we sort out Internet access in some form for the ever faithful Google before then  (J/K!).

All the best,
Nicola.


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Hey.
Did a lot better than we thought. Maybe were not that thick after 
Still got alot wrong though.
Put at least it boosted us up to know we do know something.
Bet we were the bottom though.
Kath


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

LittleKath00 said:


> Hey.
> Did a lot better than we thought. Maybe were not that thick after
> Still got alot wrong though.
> Put at least it boosted us up to know we do know something.
> ...


Hi Kath

One more correct answer and you would have tied for first!

Sharon


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Thats a shock.
Of course Keith claimed that I couldnt have done it without him. Claimed it was all his work. Leave it to you to consider that fact. lol.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sharon your lucky there wasn't any germans with you, they would have argued that Hans von Ohain actually invented the jet engine :lol: world war 3 maybe.

Olley


----------

